
'World’s Largest’ Chiefs logo on Kansas farm will turn red and gold this fall - wmeredith
https://www.kmbc.com/article/worlds-largest-chiefs-logo-on-kansas-farm-will-turn-red-and-gold-this-fall/33534346
======
wmeredith
From the article: "Right now, anyone flying over the area will see two shades
of green. Ormiston said he used a smart planter controlled by a computer to
plant two different varieties of milo to form the KC and arrowhead logo,
pointing east towards Kansas City."

